# La vostra "seconda" squadra



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Quale squadra vi è più "simpatica" dopo il Milan?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (5 Settembre 2012)

Sampdoria... da sempre! Hanno la maglia più bella che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2012)

In Italia seguo con piacere le squadre Venete. Poi seguo alcune squadre locali. Per quanto riguarda l'estero non ho nessuna particolare preferenza, mi piacciono le squadre che mi fanno divertire del momento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

in Italia la Roma, all'estero Feyenoord


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> in Italia la Roma, all'estero Feyenoord



...la Roma


----------



## Pamparulez (5 Settembre 2012)

In Italia!? Casco davvero male... in Europa simpatizzo Real e Bilbao in spagna... West Ham in Inghilterra.. Celtic in Scozia.. Psg (ante arabo) in Francia... Dortmund in Germania... SAlzburg in Austria (ave al trap ) ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Djici (5 Settembre 2012)

il lecce  e di solito le squadre di zeman


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Mi attirerò forse le antipatie di molti ma la mia seconda squadra è la Lazio, per questioni che vanno al di là del tifo calcistico, è una sorta di promessa che ho fatto ad una persona che non c'è più.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi attirerò forse le antipatie di molti ma la mia seconda squadra è la Lazio, per questioni che vanno al di là del tifo calcistico, è una sorta di promessa che ho fatto ad una persona che non c'è più.



Darren, io detesto la Lazio ma comunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, io detesto la Lazio ma comunque


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Settembre 2012)

In Italia Lecce,Pescara e Brescia tra le più importanti,poi altre squadrette tra le quali qualcuna si è anche affacciata a palcoscenici rilevanti come la Serie B.Vedevo di buon occhio anche la Roma,ma da quando mi sono trasferito nella capitale la odio profondamente 
All'estero simpatizzo per il Celtic e l'Ajax.Seguo più o meno costantemente la premier ma non ho simpatie particolari per una squadra specifica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi attirerò forse le antipatie di molti ma la mia seconda squadra è la Lazio, per questioni che vanno al di là del tifo calcistico, è una sorta di promessa che ho fatto ad una persona che non c'è più.



anche a me la Lazio mi è simpatica, molto meglio di Inter-Juve-Napoli

cmq come ho già detto in Olanda tifo Feyenoord, ma simpatizzo anche per Ajax e PSV, in Spagna Real Madrid, in Inghilterra il Manchester United, Borussia Dortmund in Germania, Sporting Lisbona in Portogallo, Nizza in Francia, Zenit in Russia, Anderlecht in Belgio, Olympiakos in Grecia, Celtic in Scozia e il Sion in Svizzera


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren guarda che blu e' ancora vivo 
Scherzo, comunque reggina, mi piace troppo la maglia


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Poi beh se dobbiamo citarne altre, Simpatizzo un pò per il Lecce. Poi per quanto riguarda l'estero: Celtic in Scozia, Newcastle in Inghilterra e Bilbao in Spagna.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Solo a me in spagna piace il valencia?


----------



## Pedrosa (5 Settembre 2012)

La magica che ho in avatar, e spero torneremo presto ai palcoscenici che ci competono. 
In Inghilterra Newcastle, Germania Dortmund


----------



## Butcher (5 Settembre 2012)

Parma, Celtic, Ajax e Borussia Dortumund.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren guarda che blu e' ancora vivo
> Scherzo, comunque reggina, mi piace troppo la maglia



E' ancora vivo? Sicuro? Guarda che è una Mummia


----------



## Emanuele (5 Settembre 2012)

Cagliari. 
All'estero simpatizzo per il Bilbao in Spagna


----------



## JulesWinnfield (5 Settembre 2012)

Manchester United


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

non esiste una seconda squadra di calcio. E' inconcepibile. L'unica squadra di calcio che ho veramente tifato in epoce diverse e per vari motivi è la nazionale


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non esiste una seconda squadra di calcio. E' inconcepibile. L'unica squadra di calcio che ho veramente tifato in epoce diverse e per vari motivi è la nazionale



E' ovvio che non potrà mai essere LA squadra del cuore, ma credo quasi tutti abbiano delle squadre per cui simpatizzare.


----------



## Vinz (5 Settembre 2012)

In Italia anche la Salernitana.
Inghilterra, Chelsea
Francia, PSG
Spagna, Real
Poi niente


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Atletico Madrid, Atalanta...


----------



## chicagousait (5 Settembre 2012)

Per la Spagna l'Atl. Madrid. Per l'Italia forse il Bari ma neanche poi tanto


----------



## pipporo (5 Settembre 2012)

Universitatea Craiova , atualmente dezafiliata dalla federazione romena , e un po valencia in spagna.


----------



## Francy (5 Settembre 2012)

In Spagna Atletico Madrid e Athletic Bilbao, in Inghilterra Manchester United, in Germania Borussia Dortmund da sempre, in Francia il PSG di Ronaldinho e Anelka, adesso sono contro il PSG e basta.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren guarda che blu e' ancora vivo
> Scherzo, comunque reggina, mi piace troppo la maglia



Ice, noto che mi nomini spesso....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> non esiste una seconda squadra di calcio. E' inconcepibile. L'unica squadra di calcio che ho veramente tifato in epoce diverse e per vari motivi è la nazionale



...seconda l'ho messo tra virgolette proprio per questo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2012)

in Italia il Brescia, ma la passione è scemata dai tempi belli ovviamente...

In Spagna Real ma prima il Barcellona di Dinho ed Eto'o 

in Germania Dortmund e prima il Werder di Klose e Klasnic..

in Francia chiunque ma non PSG, attendo con ansia il Monaco dei russi

In Inghilterra Nottingham Forest e un'altra della Premier a scelta ogni anno, ma *mai* United e soprattutto Liverpool, odio totale.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Settembre 2012)

oltre al milan il brescia, poi seguo le squadre bresciane in lega pro, ma dire di tifarle è troppo, semplicemente mi informo sui risultati.

all'estero mi piace lo united, ma anche qua non è che la tifo, è una semplice simpatia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Settembre 2012)

in italia tifo pure per il torino visto che sono di torino, 
in liga tifo per il barcellona,
in Premier tifo per il city 

alla fine le due squadre dove seguo la partita con l'ansia per 90 minuti e il milan e il torino


----------



## seedorf30 (5 Settembre 2012)

Io come seconda squadra tifo l'inter.. mi piace molto come ritardo mentale moratti..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Nabbuli e adesso odiatemi


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Settembre 2012)

sanremese... solo che è fallita e scomparsa dall'anno scorso


----------



## seedorf30 (5 Settembre 2012)

cunneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee forza interrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## federicozzo (5 Settembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> il lecce  e di solito le squadre di zeman



Lu Lecce*


----------



## Cm Punk (5 Settembre 2012)

Reggina
Poi all'estero il Chelsea.


----------



## tequilad (5 Settembre 2012)

Inghilterra : Nottingham Forrest
Spagna : Atlh Bilbao
Portogallo : Benfica


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2012)

Essendo catanese dico Catania.

Seguo con piacere lo Shakhtar Donetsk da qualche anno.


----------



## DannySa (5 Settembre 2012)

In Italia Modena (Di Gennaro forever) ovviamente, abito in provincia.
All'estero nessuna simpatia, tifo City quando gioca Balotelli e tifo contro quando non gioca.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Settembre 2012)

Il mio cuore batte solo per i colori rossoneri. E non lo dico per fare il ruffiano! Certo, poi ci stanno le simpatie.. Ma soprattutto le antipatie. Essendo Bergamasco, mi auguro tutti gli anni che l'Atalanta raggiunga la salvezza, ma niente di più.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

United.


----------



## Prinz (5 Settembre 2012)

As Roma


----------



## Dave (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo a me in spagna piace il valencia?



Io  
In Italia oltre al Milan il Cagliari visto che sono Sardo, in Inghilterra il Tottenham, in Spagna il Valencia, in Francia prima dell'avvento degli sceicchi e Leonardo simpatizzavo il PSG ora invece mi sono proprio scesi...


----------



## prd7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Pescara.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2012)

Seconda squadra la Fiorentina, che rappresenta la mia adorata Toscana.

Fuori tifo Rangers, per gli italiani in campo (Mario  ) e in questi anni Dortmund perché gioca un calcio meraviglioso


----------



## Aphex (5 Settembre 2012)

In Italia, per non so bene quale motivo, simpatizzo Roma ma non la tifo ovviamente, in effetti definirla seconda squadra è MOOOOLTO eccessivo.
In Inghilterra solo Newcastle.
Per il resto "simpatizzo" per i Rangers, il Bilbao e la Dinamo Dresda


----------



## S T B (5 Settembre 2012)

in Italia Siena (perché abito in provincia di Siena) e Cagliari dove sono nato. In Spagna il Bilbao, in Inghilterra Chelsea, in Germania il Borussia, in Portogallo lo Sporting.


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Settembre 2012)

Il Torino.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2012)

Hannover 96


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Nessuna in particolare.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

Manchester United


----------



## franko1986 (6 Settembre 2012)

Il Milan.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Settembre 2012)

in italia non ho mai avuto una squadra all'infuori del milan,un pò il bari visto che abito in una città praticamente a non più di 20 km,ma niente di più...all'estero tifo stoccarda,in inghilterra simpatizzo per il chelsea


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Marsala 1912. 

Poi, provo simpatia per: 

Ajax 
Arsenal
Rangers
Porto, ai tempi sul satellite guardavo tutte le partite che mandava in onda RTP,con i 3-4 gol a partita di Mario Jardel 
Bayern
Bayer
Barsà


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Settembre 2012)

simpatizzavo per il foggia(sono nativo della provincia ed anche perchè è rossonero come il milan),ma ormai è finito in serie D


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> simpatizzavo per il foggia(sono nativo della provincia ed anche perchè è rossonero come il milan),ma ormai è finito in serie D


Serie D?!!!!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Serie D?!!!!!


eh sì,caro darren,l'han fatto prima fallire,poi hanno cambiato nome alla società e sono riusciti ad ottenere l'iscrizione alla D.Ricordo ancora(quando ero bimbo) il foggia dei miracoli di zeman


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> eh sì,caro darren,l'han fatto prima fallire,poi hanno cambiato nome alla società e sono riusciti ad ottenere l'iscrizione alla D.Ricordo ancora(quando ero bimbo) il foggia dei miracoli di zeman



Brutta cosa, mi spiace, il Foggia mi sta simpatico. Ma c'è un progetto serio per risalire in categorie serie o no?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Settembre 2012)

progetto serio? non credo proprio,il problema è che oramai nel calcio non investe piu' nessuno,a maggior ragione al sud 
credo si punti solamente a vivacchiare


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> progetto serio? non credo proprio,il problema è che oramai nel calcio non investe piu' nessuno,a maggior ragione al sud
> credo si punti solamente a vivacchiare



Bah peccato, quindi si tratta solo di arrivare in seconda divisione e cercare di restarci più a lungo possibile.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (6 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente Catania essendo la squadra della mia città, poi simpatizzo la Roma perchè ci gioca il mio giocatore preferito (Totti). All'estero simpatizzo West Ham, Levante e il Borussia Moenchengladbach


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Marsala 1912.



poi dico quella che mi fa più simpatia in ogni paese
Spagna: Real Madrid
Inghilterra: Chelsea
Olanda: Ajax
Brasile: Santos
Germania: Schalke 04
Ucraina: Dinamo Kiev
Russia: Cska Moska
Belgio: Standard Liegi
Turchia: Fenerbache
Argentina: Boca Juniors
Portogallo: Porto


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (6 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Marsala 1912.
> 
> Poi, provo simpatia per:
> 
> ...



Quindi ai tempi avrai visto il buon Patrick Evra dal vivo...immagino.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Settembre 2012)

Philips Sport Vereniging di Eindhoven


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Quindi ai tempi avrai visto il buon Patrick Evra dal vivo...immagino.



ti rivelo una cosa, abitava vicino casa mia, ricordo come se fosse ora che aspettava il pulman per andare agli allenamenti e io lo vedevo dal balcone


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Quindi ai tempi avrai visto il buon Patrick Evra dal vivo...immagino.



Ovvio, Evrà, Calvaresi, Barraco, calcio spettacolo. 
Di una cosa darò sempre atto ad Evrà, non ha mai dimenticato da dove è partito, ricordando sempre la sua seppur breve esperienza a Marsala.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ovvio, Evrà, Calvaresi, Barraco, calcio spettacolo.
> Di una cosa darò sempre atto ad Evrà, non ha mai dimenticato da dove è partito, ricordando sempre la sua seppur breve esperienza a Marsala.


concordo, ha dichiarato più volte di essere grato al marsala perchè è stata la squadra dove ha iniziato a giocare a calcio, al contrario di materazzi


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Marsala 1912.
> Porto, ai tempi sul satellite guardavo tutte le partite che mandava in onda RTP,con i 3-4 gol a partita di Mario Jardel



Ma lì c'era anche un Sergio Conceiçao da  

Avrai goduto come un riccio a vedere il centravanti brasiliano meno brasiliano della storia (dopo Fabio Junior forse) segnare 3-4 gol a partita nello Sporting Lisbona  (e arrivare poi all'Ancona per fare spiccioli di presenze  )


----------



## Gallio (6 Settembre 2012)

Brescia!!!

all'estero simpatizzo per Athletic Bilbao e NewCastle!


----------



## James Watson (6 Settembre 2012)

Solo il toro..(ma anche un po' il Como)..
e poi la Caratese, la squadra del mio paese...


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

Salernitana


----------



## Harvey (6 Settembre 2012)

Tifo Colonia in Bundesliga, anche se ora è retrocesso, perché sono andato qualche volta allo stadio la in Germania e mi sono innamorato del loro tifo e della città in generale.

In Inghilterra simpatizzo per l'Everton ma solo perché c'è un giocatore che adoro calcisticamente... (Fellaini)


----------



## Need4 (6 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=233]Pedrosa[/MENTION] Lanerossi alè...non mollare perchè...questa curva sarà...sempre vicino a te!


----------



## CrisRs (6 Settembre 2012)

pescara


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

Hellas!


----------



## francylomba (6 Settembre 2012)

Roma ( la squadra che tifa il mio ragazzo) e Brescia ( la mia citta' ) 
diciamo che la roma la seguo , il brescia sono contenta se vince ( cosa che non succede mai aha)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente Napoli.


----------



## sheva90 (6 Settembre 2012)

Il Borussia Dortmund mi piace parecchio.

Poi anche il Brescia perchè ho vissuto un anno li...


----------



## E81 (6 Settembre 2012)

Il Portogruaro


----------



## Nick (6 Settembre 2012)

Roma e ovviamente Unione Venezia (  )


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2012)

Simpatizzo per

Italia: Brescia

Inghilterra: Liverpool, Nottingham Forest e Torquay United. Preferenza assoluta comunque ai Reds anche perchè dubito che il Torquay possa mai incontrare le altre due (escluse le sfide negli anni '50) 

Spagna: Club Atlético de Madrid


----------



## ReyMilan (6 Settembre 2012)

Il mio paese che fa la promozione


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2012)

Simpatizzo Barcellona, da molto prima che diventasse la squadra che è ora. Ho sempre ammirato la loro filosofia di calcio totale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Simpatizzo per
> 
> Italia: Brescia
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## Bawert (6 Settembre 2012)

In Italia: Torino e la mia squadra locale
In Germania: Dortmund


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Settembre 2012)

Manchester United


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> gabuz ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Simpatizzo per
> ...


Come sarebbe chi?? Non potrai mai essere un "socio" 

Fatti una cultura Sito Ufficiale e Wikipedia


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Come sarebbe chi?? Non potrai mai essere un "socio"
> 
> Fatti una cultura Sito Ufficiale e Wikipedia



Non li conoscevo, in compenso conosco le squadre di Mostar ed il loro derby sanguinario


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non li conoscevo, in compenso conosco le squadre di Mostar ed il loro derby sanguinario


Un derby non è un derby se non partono tibie e peroni


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Un derby non è un derby se non partono tibie e peroni



A Mostar volano teste altro che tibie e peroni


----------



## Pedrosa (7 Settembre 2012)

Need4 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=233]Pedrosa[/MENTION] Lanerossi alè...non mollare perchè...questa curva sarà...sempre vicino a te!



Fiscia la fine, fiol de na ro*a oh.... Speriamo di fare un buon campionato, le premesse ci sono


----------



## Need4 (7 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Fiscia la fine, fiol de na ro*a oh.... Speriamo di fare un buon campionato, le premesse ci sono



Dici??? Mah son troppo abituato a soffrire sempre fino alla fine e anche dopo la fine... 

Cmq speriamo, magari riuscissimo a salvarci con un paio di giornate d'anticipo


----------



## Pedrosa (7 Settembre 2012)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Dici??? Mah son troppo abituato a soffrire sempre fino alla fine e anche dopo la fine...
> 
> Cmq speriamo, magari riuscissimo a salvarci con un paio di giornate d'anticipo



Abbiamo preso Malonga, Plasmati, Semioli, Padalino, Laszko, Di Matteo.. Tenuto Gavazzi e Martinelli, Castiglie è forte.. Io sono fiducioso


----------



## Peppe94 (7 Settembre 2012)

Bari


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

L'avevo già scritto da qualche parte. Il realtà la mia prima squadra per cui tifo è il Livorno, città dove son nato e vivo. Quando siamo stati in serie A, era dura quando c'eran gli scontri contro il Milan. Ora che siamo in serie B, è tutto più facile


----------



## almilan (7 Settembre 2012)

Solo West Ham dopo il milan


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2012)

La Salernitana(prima andavo alla stadio spesso,anzi quasi sempre,ora manco da un po')e gli Hammers!


----------



## alexandre (8 Settembre 2012)

vicenza! leggo che ce ne sono altri, bene così


----------



## James Watson (8 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> In Italia: *Torino* e la mia squadra locale
> In Germania: Dortmund



Grande!!!


----------



## Bawert (8 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Grande!!!



Discendo da una famiglia di grandi tifosi dei Granata


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (10 Settembre 2012)

Mi ha sempre affascinato l'Ajax di cui possiedo anche la sciarpa,anche se è una nostra storica rivale europea


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2012)

in italia nessuna di particolare...


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

Roma in Italia, in spagna mi è sempre piaciuto l'Atletico Madrid, in Inghilterra il Liverpool e in germania il Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (13 Settembre 2012)

Psg ed Arsenal.


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

Carpi, ora in lega pro 1, ma non vado mai a vederlo

Simpatizzo Cremonese fin da bambino (era in A), mi piaceva il nome e l'abbinamento grigiorosso.


----------



## Nivre (14 Settembre 2012)

Nessuna. C'è solo il diavolo


----------



## Gollume (14 Settembre 2012)




----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Nessuna. C'è solo il diavolo


----------

